# iphone 4gs



## doyle369 (Nov 7, 2009)

any idea when this will be out in the UK?


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

The eleventy second of Julember 

Seriously, it may be coming out in the states within the next couple of months and I'd hazard a guess at a couple of months later over here.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hopefully september so im just ready for it :thumb:


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Its guna be announced on 8th June. 
And released on 18th June.
And its more than likely guna be called the iPhone HD.


(all rumours, but VERY accurate)


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

HD? im sick of HD being a buzz word now! lol


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Im going to wait till the 4g networks are fully setup before i move to 4g, some areas still dont evem have hsdpa yet.


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

JPC said:


> HD? im sick of HD being a buzz word now! lol


As above, more than likely HD, because they can't really use '4G' becuase it indicates that it's compatible with 4G networks (which most of the world don't have!)


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Gonorrhea HD 1080peeing needles


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Everything ive read seemed to think june/july....sounds like its gonna be pretty sweet! my contract on my 3g is up in august :thumb:


----------



## MattyB801 (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm deliberately waiting to upgrade to a 3GS, as the money they want at the moment is silly. £150 + £35 a month, and thats for an existing vodafone customer, having been with them for 10 years and paying over £50 a month on bills. Usually I can wangle a good little deal on new phones, but no one is budging on the iphone! doh.


----------



## Saxo90 (Jun 7, 2009)

Was in apple earlier and overheard a member of staff saying the prices will be announced towards the end of this month, with the phone being available on contract from mid/end June and PAYG towards September... with expected prices Circa £600 :|

I also asked about prices on the 3g/3gs and they don't expect them to drop too much just yet, maybe early next year


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

MattyB801 said:


> I'm deliberately waiting to upgrade to a 3GS, as the money they want at the moment is silly. £150 + £35 a month, and thats for an existing vodafone customer, having been with them for 10 years and paying over £50 a month on bills. Usually I can wangle a good little deal on new phones, but no one is budging on the iphone! doh.


my dad just got a 3gs from tesco mobile, £20 a month, and he paid £200 for the phone, on a 12 month contract. seemed pretty dam good to me

beats what i was on with o2 hands down


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

whats up with using iphone 4?


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Only developers are on 4.0 beta 3 atm. 
When 4.0 is released it will obviously be miles better than 3.(whatever were on now) but you wont get the most from it as the 3GS does not have the A4 processor, the 5mp camera (with flash, in HD etc).

I personally cant see the phone being more than £450 on PAYG (which I also cant see being released later than the contract ones will be. The 3GS were released on the same day) and more than £200 on contract (of circa £35pcm).


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

I did even know that there was one coming out !! Sounds good going to seewhn my upgqrade is !!


----------



## Hatter The Mad (Apr 11, 2010)

iPhone 4G (probably iPhone HD) is being announced June 11th. Will probably follow 4-6 weeks after, like the iPhone 3G did


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

http://gizmodo.com/5520164/this-is-apples-next-iphone

I have my doubts about the authenticity of this though - normally when Apple have leaked images, their lawyers send out a "cease & desist" letter.
That these images are still up, has me thinking it's not the real deal.

Damn good mock up though - and I do like the design - which speaks of the current iMac frameless glass display, but the squareness, separated volume buttons, and flat back don't carry through the same design ethos of it, nor the new iPad.

Still, all will be revealed at the annual Dev Conference in June.


----------



## Hatter The Mad (Apr 11, 2010)

PJS said:


> http://gizmodo.com/5520164/this-is-apples-next-iphone
> 
> I have my doubts about the authenticity of this though - normally when Apple have leaked images, their lawyers send out a "cease & desist" letter.
> That these images are still up, has me thinking it's not the real deal.
> ...


http://thenextweb.com/us/2010/05/14/iphone-gizmodo-warrant-details-revealed/


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Just got back from the US yesterday and HTC are going to launch a 4g Desire on the same day as Apple launch theirs.

Plus their taffifs are a lot cheaper from what I could see.

Wonder if they will do the same here as I have read there is a 4g HD phone from HTC in development for Europe, based on an updated Desire.

The HTC is a much better phone than the Iphone and Android is such a powerfull operating system as well, plus you are not tied to itunes.

Gonna be fun.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm going to flog my iPhone - Bored of it now and won't be spending so much on a phone again.

Might give this HTC thingy a try though


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

m4rkie23 said:


> Only developers are on 4.0 beta 3 atm.
> When 4.0 is released it will obviously be miles better than 3.(whatever were on now) but you wont get the most from it as the 3GS does not have the A4 processor, the 5mp camera (with flash, in HD etc).
> 
> I personally cant see the phone being more than £450 on PAYG (which I also cant see being released later than the contract ones will be. The 3GS were released on the same day) and more than £200 on contract (of circa £35pcm).


Wonder if the V4.0 software will be ok for 3G non s iPhones?

I cant see where your coming from with £450, my wife paid £545 for her 3Gs PAYG as soon as they came out.... I bet £20o contract and £550-£600 PAYG.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Apparently you will be able to run v4.0 on iphone 3G, but some new key features like Multitasking will be missing


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

^^ Yeah he's right. I've beta'd 4.0 on a 3GS and it runs alot faster than 3.0. So I cant wait to see how fast it will be with the A4 processor (from the iPad)


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

PaulN said:


> Wonder if the V4.0 software will be ok for 3G non s iPhones?
> 
> I cant see where your coming from with £450, my wife paid £545 for her 3Gs PAYG as soon as they came out.... I bet £20o contract and £550-£600 PAYG.
> 
> ...


I bought my 3GS on PAYG the day it was realeased and paid £425, for the phone, a case and a set of earphones.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Whatever they call it (it probably won't be 4G) the new I-phone running OS4.0 will be bloody expensive.

Think £600 on PAYG and probably a couple of hundred on a £35 monthly contract. When the 3GS came out they didn't put the price of the 3G down - they just put the price of the 3GS in higher. Trade price for the I-phone 3G is pretty much still the same as it was when it first came out.

We expect the same when the new one comes out. Prices for the existing ones won't drop - the newer one will just be more expensive.


----------



## doyle369 (Nov 7, 2009)

grantwils said:


> Whatever they call it (it probably won't be 4G) the new I-phone running OS4.0 will be bloody expensive.
> 
> Think £600 on PAYG and probably a couple of hundred on a £35 monthly contract. When the 3GS came out they didn't put the price of the 3G down - they just put the price of the 3GS in higher. Trade price for the I-phone 3G is pretty much still the same as it was when it first came out.
> 
> We expect the same when the new one comes out. Prices for the existing ones won't drop - the newer one will just be more expensive.


what do you mean a *couple of hundred *on a £53 monthly contract?


----------



## Hatter The Mad (Apr 11, 2010)

doyle369 said:


> what do you mean a *couple of hundred *on a £53 monthly contract?


Well, iPhone 3GS was nearly £200 on a £35pm, 18 month contract


----------



## doyle369 (Nov 7, 2009)

35 x 18 = 630?


where does the £200 come into this?


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

My 3G contract is up now so its just a waiting game


----------



## Hatter The Mad (Apr 11, 2010)

doyle369 said:


> 35 x 18 = 630?
> 
> where does the £200 come into this?


The handset has a price when you sign up for the contract, depending on the length of your contract and the price per month. So, it is (35*18)+200


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

doyle369 said:


> what do you mean a *couple of hundred *on a £53 monthly contract?


I said a couple of hundred on a £35 a month contract.

What I mean is that even if you take a 24 months contract at £35 per month you won't get the phone for free - you'll still need to pay in the region of £200 for the phone. Expect that to be roughly the kind of costs you're looking at.

The current goign rate for a 32GB i-phone 3GS is roughly £60 a month for 24 months and the phone costs you £50. Expect the new one on OS4.0 to be more.

EDIT: I reckon my the 24*£35 + £200 is pretty conservative. I wouldn't be surprised if it was quite a bit more.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

my upgrade is dure at the end of june, defo going to hold off till this is realised, better have better features, 3g batterys are total ****


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Have you not seen the new spec?

http://gizmodo.com/5520164/this-is-apples-next-iphone


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Not that impressive the specs are they. It has to be better.


----------



## Hatter The Mad (Apr 11, 2010)

robj20 said:


> Not that impressive the specs are they. It has to be better.


In what way, exactly?


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

That sheet doesnt state memory or cpu just very basic stuff.
Also everything on the list has been done already on current phones.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

vroomtshh said:


> I bought my 3GS on PAYG the day it was realeased and paid £425, for the phone, a case and a set of earphones.


What size was your 3Gs? 8gb 16gb or 32gb?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

PaulN said:


> What size was your 3Gs? 8gb 16gb or 32gb?


Must have been a 16GB. 3GS don't come in 8GB and 32GB would have been much more.


----------



## Hatter The Mad (Apr 11, 2010)

robj20 said:


> That sheet doesnt state memory or cpu just very basic stuff.
> Also everything on the list has been done already on current phones.


Right, but what do you want to add to make it 'impressive'?


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

new technology in speakers, new battery technology, stuff along those lines, does anyone know the type of screen on the 4g yet.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

no. but its being announced soon so im sure it will all be clear then!


----------



## Hatter The Mad (Apr 11, 2010)

robj20 said:


> new technology in speakers, new battery technology, stuff along those lines, does anyone know the type of screen on the 4g yet.


It has two microphones which will probably be used for noise-cancelling while on the phone. The screen appears to be a higher-resolution one (more than twice the current).

What battery technology better than polymer LiOn is there?


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Im sure i wrote NEW battery technology, same with speakers you have to admit they have some way to go before they sound good.
And with the battery technology there are those micro fuel cells, but a bit costly yet.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

I think the new phone looks spot on tbh!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Your all going to need new sim cards as well, unless you take the risk and trim your current ones. Cant see the need in a new sim card format.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Theres no risk involved with cutting a simcard? Stanley knife and a metal ruler makes the job easy!


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

robj20 said:


> new technology in speakers, new battery technology, stuff along those lines, does anyone know the type of screen on the 4g yet.


I'd put money on the screen being the same technology as the iPad - LED backlit with IPS technology.

There's no need for new battery technology in mobile phones yet... 1) it's too costly 2) it's too big a risk to put as yet unproven technology into a market so large.

Speakers - i'm not sure i follow, are we talking about the loudspeakers, so listening to music? If so, then thats not really a concern to most. I'd like to bet most people either have a suitable docking station, or listen with headphones - unless of course you're one of those chavs who walk down the street in groups with there music on loudspeaker through their phone :wall:  

other than that... people have to remember that Apple do not really innovate in markets. What they do is take a product and make it desirable.
Take the iPod for example... walkmans, portable cd players, then MP3 players... they were all available, but if you talk about MP3 players now to the average joe, who's heard of an iRiver?

The iPhone did the same, everything about it is/was already available on other phones (most of the time better specs) but look at their popularity!

Apple are marketing machine, and because of that, the new iphone will sell millions, regardless of spec.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Apple to things properly. Not first.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Good points, no i just think for general listening, loud ringtones sound tinny it would be nice if they sounded good, or while talking the quality could be better.

Do you not think they would go with OLED or SOLED screens.



bjarvis2785 said:


> I'd put money on the screen being the same technology as the iPad - LED backlit with IPS technology.
> 
> There's no need for new battery technology in mobile phones yet... 1) it's too costly 2) it's too big a risk to put as yet unproven technology into a market so large.
> 
> ...


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

this is a rumour, but hoping they offer a white model

and the real black one:


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

another rumour from the same people as the white one:


----------



## DaveS (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks very retro to me!


----------



## Hatter The Mad (Apr 11, 2010)

Those aren't 'rumors', they are just renderings based on the black one


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

yeah, the rumour is that they will be offering coloured alternatives (like the ipod range).


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

its growing on me  i actually like the look of the white one over the black!!


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Any news when these will be released yet?


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

raitkens83 said:


> Any news when these will be released yet?


Apples WWDC conference is tomorrow so we will find out then officially


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks well nice! Can't wait till it comes out.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Im ready to upgrade!!!!!! New iPhone and a new iPad!!!


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

pretty much any tech blog worth reading will have live coverage from the WWDC event.
for us over here it starts at 6pm.


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

It's gonna be gooooood


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

bjarvis2785 said:


> pretty much any tech blog worth reading will have live coverage from the WWDC event.
> for us over here it starts at 6pm.


anything live on tv ?


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=172187

No, nothing on tv. 
It will be filmed and released in vid form before midnight on Apples site though (as they usually do)


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

New trackpad peripheral by the looks of it too. http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/07/apples-magic-trackpad-revealed/
Basically the magic mouse type affair with multi-touch input.
Nice idea but of a of limited appeal IMO, you sit at a desk you use a mouse. You sit at a laptop you "make do" with a trackpad or plug in a mouse.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

thank God the old site is back !!!!!!!! 

So, anyone having stabs at how much the iphone 4 32gb will cost in the UK offline ?


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm going to say that the pricing will be the same as the 3GS pricing is now, and the 3GS will drop to the 3G pricing (if that makes sense).

I would expect to be paying around £100 for the phone on a £35 a month contract (24 months). then around £189 for the phone if you want a 18 month contract.

just a guess though.


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm going to say that the pricing will be the same as the 3GS pricing is now, and the 3GS will drop to the 3G pricing (if that makes sense).

I would expect to be paying around £100 for the phone on a £35 a month contract (24 months). then around £189 for the phone if you want a 18 month contract.

just a guess though.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

It'l be more than that


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

baz me old mate your still about. Hope the cost is about that as ill get mine when they come out


----------

